
U.S. Hunts 'Hacktivists' - markbnine
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/13/132015315/as-u-s-hunts-hacktivists-some-ask-is-it-worth-it
======
c1sc0
"... to bring a bunch of these kids over from Belgium or Holland or the
Netherlands?" ... the ignorance, it hurts! Especially coming from NPR!

